# Fresh food from the jobsite.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Living where I do, and being surrounded by lots of water is always interesting. Thursday we were working in Bozman, MD the tide was way out and we got to grab up 4 dozen of these oysters. We just walked out on the sandbar and grabbed em up! It don't get much fresher.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

nice catch, were they salty?, bet the crabs are great down there too.We had a slow year up here as far as crabs go


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I gave them all to the guy working for me. At the end of the day I wasn't going to shuck them and fry them. He liked them. (I don't like them raw)

Crabs are always good. I can get a bushel of #1 males for around 80 bucks right off the boat in season.

There are always geese around, if I was still into hunting.............


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am jealous, nothing better than oysters on the half shell with a couple crabs on the side. The geese you can have, too tough and don't taste very good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I gave them all to the guy working for me. At the end of the day I wasn't going to shuck them and fry them. He liked them. (I don't like them raw)
> 
> Crabs are always good. I can get a bushel of #1 males for around 80 bucks right off the boat in season.
> 
> There are always geese around, if I was still into hunting.............


Fried! :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FRESH oysters on the half shell with a little sauce and horseradish. To die for. 

Many many years ago in early October, I was on a Grand Banks trawler (42') that was traveling from Annapolis to FL. The first night we pulled into some small fishing cove south of Annapolis. An oyster dragger had just pulled in. Our captain bought a few dozen. Nothing like it !


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> FRESH oysters on the half shell with a little sauce and horseradish. To die for.
> 
> Many many years ago in early October, I was on a Grand Banks trawler (42') that was traveling from Annapolis to FL. The first night we pulled into some small fishing cove south of Annapolis. An oyster dragger had just pulled in. Our captain bought a few dozen. Nothing like it !


You just ruined a pefectly good oyster


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> You just ruined a pefectly good oyster


In your mind. 

The flavor of many delicacies are ENHANCED with condiments. It was in NOLA back circa 1978 that I learned that oysters are even BETTER with "cocktail" sauce and horseradish, but one is hard pressed to find horseradish up here as good as it is out on the bayous. 


At least I don't eat Manhattan style clam chowder, now there is an abortion.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Letting an oyster slide down your throat would be just like...um...nevermind. 
It's just plain gross.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> In your mind.
> 
> The flavor of many just not this one:no: delicacies are ENHANCED with condiments. It was in NOLA back circa 1978 that I learned that oysters are even BETTER with "cocktail" sauce and horseradish, but one is hard pressed to find horseradish up here as good as it is out on the bayous.
> 
> ...


 
It's the only one I have and I listen to it


----------

